# Small dog killed at dog park by Husky



## H15A5H1

Today at the dog park, everyone was talking about how a couple days ago a small dog was killed by a Siberian Husky at the same park.

Apparently an owner of a 5lb dog went into the large dog section. The small dog provoked a Husky and the Husky retaliated. Not sure what exactly happened, but the small dog ended up dying. After I heard this story I was dumbfounded. I couldnt believe out of all the dogs in the park (GSD, Rotties, Dobermans, Pits, Mastiffs..) a Husky killed a dog.

I noticed several letters posted on the bulletin board of the park entrance by the small dog's owner warning about DANGEROUS HUSKIES. There were also post-it notes to the bulletin board from other small dog owners saying how their dogs were also injured in the large dog section. They also added their opinion that it was their right to be in both parks if they want to. The dog park has two segregated areas, one section for small dogs and one section for large dogs (at least 25lbs+). I in no way condone aggressive behavior for any dog, but it seems to be the problem is people not obeying park rules. This seems to be common at several dog parks I've been to. The owners of the small dogs insist on bringing their 5lb dogs to play with the big boys. I once tried deterring a maltese owner from entering the Large Dog area, but the owner insisted that her dog can play with all sorts of dogs. I told her that not all large dogs are fond of small dogs. She just ignored my warning and came on in. After a few minutes her dog was trampled and she was blaming the large dog owners! 

Whats everyone's input on this on this matter? I'm sad that the small dog died, but this issue is a bit irritating since I believe it could have been prevented.


----------



## Syaoransbear

The owner of the chihuahua is at fault. They should know better. The rules are in place for a reason. It's sad, but not surprising.

Small dogs owners complaining about their dogs getting hurt by larger dogs in the large section is like going to a horror movie and complaining about being scared. What do they expect?


----------



## ken k

first of all I dont do dog parks, second, the people with the small dogs, that ignore the rules and take their small dogs in with the big dogs are stupid, and just asking for trouble, i`m sorry the little one lost its life, its the owners fault, pure and simple, that small pup challenged the husky and lost, thats mother nature at work pure and simple, now the owner of the husky is going to be sued and the Husky labeled a "killer"


----------



## Josiebear

Something similar happend at a dog park i attended with my sheltie years ago when i lived in Arizona. It was a nice park, they also had a section for small dogs and big dogs.

A rottie killed a chihuaua. Fortunately for the rottie owner there was witness and everyone was on this guy's side when it was taken to court.

Basically what happend was the chi and the owner decided to come into the big dog section, the chihuahua was obnoxious little thing, bouncing up and down at the rottie snapping at it's face. The Rottie grabbed the chi by the scruff and all it took was one shake for it to be killed. Of course the chi owner freaked and started saying she was going to have her dog destroyed when they go to court. Everyone that saw this stood by the rottie's owner side saying the chi owner was the blame. If it wasn't for these brave dog owners who witnessed this the man would have lost his Rottie. 

I do think small dog people need to do their part and stay in the small dog parks. Unfortunately there are stupid people out there that just don't think safety first.

I know i am cautious when a small dog approaches Josie, small dog owners need to do the same!. I don't even let my sheltie play with a great dane!!.Not because i think the dane is going to kill my sheltie, it has to do with the size and i worry about him breaking a bone. Think people!!


----------



## Samba

That is very sad but is in no way surprising. 

I have activities that I didn't let my children engage in. I also have such activities that I don't let my dogs do. Dog parks tops the list.


----------



## Jason L

Dog parks are like the wild wild west. There are a lot better and safer ways to exercise and socialize your dogs than to drop them in with a bunch of strange dogs and let the dogs work things out themselves ...


----------



## Gib Laut

Jason L said:


> Dog parks are like the wild wild west. There are a lot better and safer ways to exercise and socialize your dogs than to drop them in with a bunch of strange dogs and let the dogs work things out themselves ...



Right on!!!!.....agreed it's sad the dog died, but the only one to blame is the little dog's owner.....I don't agree with dog parks and this is just one reason why.


----------



## Chicagocanine

A lot of the dog parks in my city don't even have a small dog area. I've seen tiny little dogs in there playing with the big dogs quite a bit. If I owned a dog that small I'm pretty sure I would not be letting them play with unknown large dogs!


----------



## chevysmom

It's sad that the small dog died but the owners need to respect the rules and follow them. By following the rules and keeping their small dog in the small dog area, this situation could have been avoided.


----------



## ChristenHolden

This I'd NOT the huskys fault nor is it the huskys owner it is the small dogs owner her dog is dead. The have it seprat for a reason now the woman is trying to shif blame to make it look like she was all inecint and perfact now a little dog is dead and BSL will come in to play because she wanted to go to it to the BIG dog side. And wats real sad is the postits of other small owners taking the side of the small saying they should be alowed in were every they want. PEOPLE CAN BE SO STUPID!!!!!!


----------



## LaRen616

It is the small dogs owners fault

The poor Husky will either be pts or be labelled "vicious dog"

Husky's have a very high prey drive, cats, little dogs and small animals should not be with Husky's.


----------



## Fodder

i too arrived at a dog park [tho many years ago] after a husky had killed a yorkie [this was before this particular park was separated for large/small]. the circumstances were a bit different tho, the husky was not provoked, but rather had his prey drive triggered and began by chasing the small dog. the owner called for him, but he'd already caught the yorkie, did a couple of "victory laps" around the park, then brought the yorkie to its owner, dropped him, tail wagging... the yorkies neck had been broken.

all of our local parks are now separated. MOST of the time, its respected... however, if a small dog starts something in the large dog park "i have the right to take my dog to whatever side i want". however... if a large dog is in the small dog yard - they're ready to report you.

the park closest to me has 3 sections. small / large / and 'timid' [which is recommended for puppies, seniors or 1st timers]. too much of a grey area if you ask me. all 1st timers arent "timid".... a 150lb mastiff can still technically be a "puppy" etc etc...

anywho - before that park was created - i took my 17yr old golden mix into the small dog yard and was yelled at. FOR ONE - the sign says 35lbs/under. under all that hair, my boy was indeed 35lbs. SECOND - there is no way i was going to let my old guy get trampled by rambunceous large dogs in the other section. sure some felt that i shouldnt bring him to a dog park to begin with... but he loved going... and socializing. the highlight of his last days.

i've since stopped going to dog parks regularly. to me, a dog is a dog and sometimes dogs get into fights. unfortunately it always ends up that whoever has the larger dog, or the more "aggressive breed", or the dog that "wins" is at fault. gia was harrassed by a jack russell once at the park and i gave the owner numerous warnings while making my way out of the park.... finally she snapped at him [snap not bite] and the owner had a fit... following me out to my car to get my plates, etc. its crazy!!


----------



## GSDElsa

Ditto to what everyone else is saying. I dunno, maybe that Huskie was aggressive and dangerous. But, that dog shouldn't have been in that area. That rule is there for a reason.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Small dog owners fault. Just because you have little ankle biter that gets along with your sister's st bernard doesn't mean your little gremlin will get along with all big dogs.

The dog park my family & I used to go to, had a little dog section, and big dog section. But there were some little dog owners who thought it was ok to let their little maltipoo play with GSDs, Rotties, Dobies, and other big dogs. 

Its sad what happened to the little dog. But the owner should have known better. The owner had what was coming. What goes around comes around.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Small dog owners fault, yes, however depending on local laws the Husky could also be 'wrong'. Dogs that attack & seriously injure or kill other dogs are legally considered 'vicious dogs' where I live (Cedar Rapids Iowa). IF owners fail to control their behavior while in public these dogs will be charged & are liable to be ordered pts.

I'd be surprised if this wasn't predatory aggression. Most Husky's have enormous & deadly serious prey drive. Some Husky's consider small dogs, especially the toy breeds, 'prey' & hunt to kill. Some in fact view very young human infants (under 5mos) as 'prey'.

Husky owners should err on the side of safety & assume their Husky will prey on other small animals, possibly even small dogs, unless/until they know what does or doesn't trigger the hunt to kill drive. This isn't Husky bashing. I had 2 & loved 'em. I miss Cochise to this day, but denying/ignoring their predatory nature puts everyone, including Huskys at increased risk.


----------



## ugavet2012

Small dog shouldn't have been on the big dog side plain and simple. I own a 4 lb "teacup" type dog and if I ever felt the need to bring her over to the big dog side (because my others are large), I would place her in my lap or hold her and not let the other dogs near her unless I knew them. 
I'm not in the agreement about Huskies typically having a lot of prey drive though, at least not the ones I've dealt with. I've been around a lot of them down here (people like them in the south for some reason ) and have yet to meet one with anywhere near the prey drive of my GSD or doberman (who both live peacefully with my 4 lb-er. They were bred for pulling so that makes sense to me..........but I can see where that would be the cause of death in this case, I'm just stating my experience.


----------



## Jax08

There are no dog parks around here so I've never experienced what many describe. I am very saddened that the owners of small dogs do not do a better job of protecting them. The idea of taking a 5 lb dog in with 60 lb dogs is just ludicrous to me.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Yes, huskies are known to have a high prey drive.


----------



## Doubleminttwin

They have a small and large dog section at the park we go to also. The small dog owners ALWAYS bring their dog over to the big dog side and I can't help but cringe for just this reason. Big dogs can easily accidentally hurt a small dog, and a lot of them do have prey drive. One girl brought her puggle in and thought it was o so cute how the big dogs chased it and she didn't understand why there was a small dog section. I told her that a lot of dogs do have prey drive, but I guess nothing could be done about it if the small dog owner was willing to assume the risk and responsibility if something went wrong. She looked at me like I was crazy and went on to say o don't worry I always leave when pit bulls come in :rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2: 

Another thing that makes me cringe is when we went one time and someones 9 week old border collie puppy was there, covered in mud and w/e else might have been on the ground (like idk parvo) and they just thought it was sooo cute. :crazy:


----------



## TxRider

My girl Hope has serious prey drive, she lives for it.

A cat or squirrel wouldn't stand a chance with her, but she does discriminate small dogs as being dogs, not prey.

That said I could see her maybe drifting into prey drive on a tiny running dog.

She backs away from tiny demons biting her face, and just avoids them. She had a little 15-20lb dog snarl lunge and snap at her face this morning in the 3 dog bakery. It is fortunate for the small dog owners that she does not bite back.

I think a lot of little dog owners get used to that reaction from large stable dogs and have some false sense that their dog somehow can hold it's own with large dogs, an ego trip, when reality is their little dog has simply been very lucky not to have crossed paths with a big dog as nasty tempered as their little dog is, or one with a prey drive that extends to little dogs.

Hope has had 3 little 10lb or less dogs run up and lunge and bite her in the face walking my neighborhood. Fortunate little dogs indeed.

Rules.

My smaller GSD Kaya at 50 lbs is too insecure to play on the big dog side, even at 50lbs, she is a target, but would likely love to go play with the little ones, imagine the heat I would take bringing her to the small dog side..


----------



## IllinoisNative

As someone who had Huskies growing up and who has relatives who currently own them, yes, Huskies have a HUGE prey drive. It's in their DNA...lol. They even state that it's not wise to leave them in a house with cats even if they grew up with them. They are not recommended with small animals. Ever.

I would NEVER own a Husky again. They are beautiful and that is what attracted me to them. But, after owning them, that is the only thing I liked about them. I'm attracted to wolf-like dogs. But the personality/temperament of Huskies does not suit me. They dig, they are independent, they are runners, they lack loyalty, they chase/kill small animals, they are difficult to train, they are escape artists. I remember them never wanting to come inside during the winter, and it wasn't possible to stay outside with them as long as they wanted to be out. As a result, we left them outside without physically being with them. HUGE MISTAKE. They would dig under the fence. They would jump over the six foot fence. And they would get into the neighbors chicken coop and kill the chickens. It was a nightmare.

That's why I love German Shepherds. They have that wolf-like appearance that I love but they listen, love to be with their people, they are easy to train, they want to learn, they are loyal. 

I would never own a northern breed for the same reasons I wouldn't own a hound. I want a dog that is handler focused and driven to please. Now there will be a Husky owner who says their Husky isn't like that. Well, that is the exception that proves the rule, IMO. That certainly wouldn't be the norm. And, while there are GSD's who will dig, run, etc, it's usually easier to train them not to do those things than it would be to train a Husky not to do those things. With a Husky, you're working against their very nature/drives.

With that being said, the small dog's owner really is responsible. It's just not safe to let a small dog interact with a lot of big dogs. In fact, it's irresponsible...especially with a Husky.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

My aunt has 2 little dogs, we are the only ones with big dogs she trusts with her little gremlins.lol. But her dogs think they aren't little they think they are the biggest dogs out there.lol

But don't tell them that!


----------



## ugavet2012

IllinoisNative said:


> As someone who had Huskies growing up and who has relatives who currently own them, yes, Huskies have a HUGE prey drive. It's in their DNA...lol. They even state that it's not wise to leave them in a house with cats even if they grew up with them. They are not recommended with small animals. Ever.
> 
> I would NEVER own a Husky again. They are beautiful and that is what attracted me to them. But, after owning them, that is the only thing I liked about them. I'm attracted to wolf-like dogs. But the personality/temperament of Huskies does not suit me. They dig, they are independent, they are runners, they lack loyalty, they chase/kill small animals, they are difficult to train, they are escape artists. I remember them never wanting to come inside during the winter, and it wasn't possible to stay outside with them as long as they wanted to be out. As a result, we left them outside without physically being with them. HUGE MISTAKE. They would dig under the fence. They would jump over the six foot fence. And they would get into the neighbors chicken coop and kill the chickens. It was a nightmare.
> 
> That's why I love German Shepherds. They have that wolf-like appearance that I love but they listen, love to be with their people, they are easy to train, they want to learn, they are loyal.
> 
> I would never own a northern breed for the same reasons I wouldn't own a hound. I want a dog that is handler focused and driven to please. Now there will be a Husky owner who says their Husky isn't like that. Well, that is the exception that proves the rule, IMO. That certainly wouldn't be the norm. And, while there are GSD's who will dig, run, etc, it's usually easier to train them not to do those things than it would be to train a Husky not to do those things. With a Husky, you're working against their very nature/drives.
> 
> With that being said, the small dog's owner really is responsible. It's just not safe to let a small dog interact with a lot of big dogs. In fact, it's irresponsible...especially with a Husky.


I didn't mean to turn this into an argument that's why I said in my experience. I know several people who own them that also own house cats. They get along fine, so while I don't agree "it's in their DNA" I'm sure there are some out there like you describe.


----------



## Metalsmith

It's really unfortunate that the little dog died, but the owner assumed that risk when they decided to go over to the big dog section. If you have a tiny, delicate dog you can't assume that it will be perfectly safe playing with large, rough-playing dogs. 

During one of my dog park visits, a wild and wooly group of medium to large dogs was running crazy around the park. I just wasn't watching where they were going and I got knocked down. It was my fault for not paying attention, and it was no big deal. I just got a little muddy. Now, if tiny little dog was mowed down by a similar group, the outcome would be quite different. I would think a little teacup fluffy-poo dog might get badly hurt. That is just one of the many reasons I think different fenced off areas to keep them separate are great.

I just don't undersand these people's reasoning. I had one itty-bitty dog owner tell me, "Oh it's okay, she plays with my sister's lab all the time." Well, that's great! Unfortunately, the place is filled with dogs who are NOT your sister's lab. I just kept Khyber away from her and her dog. I ended up leaving not too long after that. People just have no sense sometimes. :shrug:


----------



## doggiedad

i take my dog to a dog park often.
i think for the safety of small dogs they should
stay in the small dog area.

i don't think a small dog should die because
it's in with the big dogs.

there's a play group that my dog attends.
there's small to super large dogs playing
together and rarely is there a dog fight.
when the dogs do get a little unruly
loud voices and hand clapping can seperate them
or calm them down.


----------



## IllinoisNative

ugavet2012 said:


> I didn't mean to turn this into an argument that's why I said in my experience. I know several people who own them that also own house cats. They get along fine, so while I don't agree "it's in their DNA" I'm sure there are some out there like you describe.


What I meant by "in their DNA" was that it's in their breed description. It's in every book about Siberian Huskies. They are known for this. There aren't "some" like this. It's the norm for the breed.

Trust me, I've owned them FOR YEARS! I've done the research and I've lived with the reality. Yes, "some" can live with cats. But the books on them will say that it can be risky and you have to be careful.


----------



## ugavet2012

IllinoisNative said:


> What I meant by "in their DNA" was that it's in their breed description. It's in every book about Siberian Huskies. They are known for this. There aren't "some" like this. It's the norm for the breed.
> 
> Trust me, I've owned them FOR YEARS! I've done the research and I've lived with the reality. Yes, "some" can live with cats. But the books on them will say that it can be risky and you have to be careful.


Then I suppose the 20+ I've met are abnormalities


----------



## IllinoisNative

ugavet2012 said:


> Then I suppose the 20+ I've met are abnormalities


I took issue with you stating that you disagreed that Huskies have a lot of prey drive. That goes against the breeds nature. EVERY Husky book states this. If you want to disagree with the experts, be my guest. But, TO ME, that's like saying you disagree that a German Shepherd is loyal or easy to train. It's part of what the breed is.

And as I owned multiple Huskies and have relatives who currently own them, even I don't know 20 people with Huskies.

Not sure what the argument is since it's a fact that have EXTREME prey drive...and are reknowned for killing small animals. These are facts not opinions. And I still don't fault the Husky for it's behavior. The responsibility remains with the owner of the small dog.


----------



## ugavet2012

IllinoisNative said:


> I took issue with you stating that you disagreed that Huskies have a lot of prey drive. That goes against the breeds nature. EVERY Husky book states this. If you want to disagree with the experts, be my guest. But, TO ME, that's like saying you disagree that a German Shepherd is loyal or easy to train. It's part of what the breed is.
> 
> And as I owned multiple Huskies and have relatives who currently own them, even I don't know 20 people with Huskies.
> 
> Not sure what the argument is since it's a fact that have EXTREME prey drive...and are reknowned for killing small animals. These are facts not opinions. And I still don't fault the Husky for it's behavior. The responsibility remains with the owner of the small dog.


well I won't argue with someone who's read every book there is about huskies


----------



## Dainerra

from the AKC:

Predatory instincts are strong, so Siberians should be supervised around small animals in and around the home.


----------



## IllinoisNative

Dainerra said:


> from the AKC:
> 
> Predatory instincts are strong, so Siberians should be supervised around small animals in and around the home.


Thank you!

That was my only point. Heh.


----------



## Dainerra

really, there is no way to know, since none of us were there, if this was a predatory action. It could have been that the little dog was run over or hurt just by big dogs playing rough. Or he could have had that annoying Napoleon Complex that a lot of owners encourage in their small dogs. Or maybe he was just innocently running and triggered the prey drive in the husky.

In the end, though, all of these situations could have been avoided by the dog being where he was supposed to be - little dog section


----------



## IllinoisNative

^^^I agree with that. It may have been predatory or it could have been that the little dog instigated it. My only quibble was the statement that SH's didn't have prey drive. I just happened to know better through my own experience and research as a result.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

When my shelter gets huskies,we recently had 2, and someone shows interest and they have kids. The trainers, staff, and volunteers tell them about their prey drive. 

Because of this high prey drive, its one of the reasons Huskies end up shelters. People think "oo how pretty lets get the husky." then the dog has a crazy prey drive and extremely active, and they turn the dog into the shelter.


----------



## Fodder

a) i don't believe this incident had anything to do with prey drive. as the OP stated, the small dog provoked the husky. i don't take that as running around on the opposite side of the park minding its own business while being mistaken as a small animal to the husky.

b) huskies are popular dogs... just as german shepherds... i've met 50 german shepherds who arent 100% true to the breeds standard... so it wouldnt surprise me that 20 huskies with mild prey drive exist.

c) even high prey drive can be controlled and appropriately directed. perhaps the huskies who live with cats don't bother to chase the cats because the cats arent running... or because they're tired from chasing squirrels all day.


----------



## IllinoisNative

I hate to belabor this point but...

a) I never said this was a case of prey drive. That was never my issue. The ONE statement I took issue with (which I clearly pointed out) was someone saying they didn't believe Siberian Huskies had prey drive. That is a false claim since that claim was based on the breed as a whole. That has nothing to do with a dog being the exception to the rule or the fact that Siberian Huskies can have mild prey drive.

b) I read the whole post and I sided with the Husky. Why? Because the owner of the small dog didn't follow the rules and the OP said the small dog started it.

c) when someone makes a statement that a certain breed doesn't have a breed characteristic that they are known for, I'm going to refute it. That has nothing to do with this particular situation and everything to do with one statement that wasn't accurate.

That's like someone saying that German Shepherds aren't loyal. Now, you may know 20 German Shepherds that aren't loyal but that has nothing to do with the breed standard, their reputation, or what most of them are like. You can't make a statement that Huskies (as a whole) don't have prey drive when it's part of the breed descripton.

But, for what it's worth, I don't think it was prey drive in this situation as described by the OP.


----------



## Fodder

IllinoisNative said:


> I hate to belabor this point but...


your point was clear.

my a) was a general statement to any and every one who mentioned prey drive. i was one of the first people to bring it up [in reference to a different incident] then it showed up in nearly every reply after that... so in other words....i was making an attempt to direct everyone back to the original topic.

my b) & c) were actually defending your argument, and partially in reference to the other poster whose experiences contradicted yours.


----------



## IllinoisNative

Fodder said:


> your point was clear.
> 
> my a) was a general statement to any and every one who mentioned prey drive. i was one of the first people to bring it up [in reference to a different incident] then it showed up in nearly every reply after that... so in other words....directing everyone back to the original topic.


Point taken. I had just read that one post who made that statement and wanted to correct it. I didn't mean to say or imply that the SH had prey drive in this instance.



> my b) & c) were actually defending your argument, and partially in reference to the other poster whose experiences contradicted yours.


My apologies. I obviously read it wrong.


----------



## codmaster

Dainerra said:


> from the AKC:
> 
> Predatory instincts are strong, so Siberians should be supervised around small animals in and around the home.


 
Seems like every big dog should be as well. How about a sight hound for example?


----------



## codmaster

One other question that comes to mind. A lot of people have stated (correctly i think) that small dogs should stay out of the large dog section of the dog park. Seems like that would be a sensible course of action.

BUT - what would constitute a "small" or "medium" or "large" dog? or for that matter a "giant" dog? I realize that some dog parks have actually stated some size limits - I think. Not sure since I never take Baron to the park as he is unaltered and not allowed in the parks here anyway.

Another question - if you had a GSD (70 lb) and when you went to the park there was a large group of Giant breeds there - Wolfhounds and Mastiffs and St Barnards - would you put your 65-70 lb dog in the park with the up to and over 200 lb dogs? Would you then complain if your dog was hurt by one of the behomeths while playing or if one of them got too rough?

I wonder?


----------



## RubyTuesday

Fodder, people commonly misinterpret canine motives & actions. They see dogs playing & think they're fighting, mistake fear aggression for 'protection' & attribute house soiling to spite. Due to this, & the notoriously intense prey drives in most Sibes, I think this was likely a predatory kill. Sibes are barely domesticated, rather 'wolfy' acting dogs. They're pack driven, rank conscious, fiercely independent, playful, more prone to 'sparring' or acting out than serious fights (lots of vocalizations & snapping without significant injuries) & often extremely tolerant of other canines quirks & foibles. Most Sibes aren't easily annoyed & when they are they rarely aggress to the point of serious/lethal injuries even with small dogs.

I might be wrong in my suspicion that it was predation not annoyance/retaliation but it's important that people be cognizant of what is a HUGE risk with many small pets, including small dogs, around Sibes & Malamutes. They like to hunt & kill about as much as they like to run. It's so ingrained that training or conditioning it out is extremely difficult, especially given their innate independence. People see them & want them b/c they're beautiful & appealing. They live with em a month or 2 & dump 'em or lose 'em. 

I agree with everyone here that the small dog owner was at fault for bringing a tiny dog into the large dog area. However, the law where I live would put the onus on the Sibe's owner. Dogs who attack & seriously injure or kill other pets are termed vicious dogs & can be ordered pts. Small dog owners should practice prevention & keep their dogs away from large, unknown dogs. Legally however, in my area, any dog prone to aggression towards other animals must at all times be controlled &/or restrained. Whether right or wrong, fair or not, it's the law. Those who don't abide by it put their dogs (& themselves) at unnecessary risk.


----------



## RubyTuesday

> Seems like every big dog should be as well. How about a sight hound for example?


Good point. None of my dogs, including my 2 Irish Wolfhounds & 2 Sibes have been predatory towards dogs of any size. Both Sibes, & Brighid my IW bitch, were predatory towards other small animals. The housecats were unmolested but would not have been safe in the yard. When I stupidly acquired 2 kittens, rehabbing Cochise (my male Sibe), took months of work. Nobody I consulted was any real help so I had to just blindly grope my way through the problem. It's not an experience I care to repeat. 

A friend has had 2 IWs that weren't reliable with small dogs. She's extremely vigilant & kept them under her direct control & supervision at all times.

Spanky, my American Bulldog, is reactive towards small animals, including small dogs. She's also somewhat unpredictable. I hate it, but I muzzle her in public. I won't take the chance of her injuring or even frightening other people & their pets. (The AB is a lean 52lbs, a petite example of the breed, but large enough to be dangerous to small animals)

Djibouti really could be better with cats...Something we're working on. Sam is absolutely reliable with everyone & everything. I spend a lot of time saying "Sam is a gooood dog, such a goood girl. Sam never causes trouble" but the others don't take my hint...


----------



## mjbgsd

And this is why I don't go to dog parks. Most owners at dog parks tend to not be dog smart...

Just today at our pet fair, I was standing with Akbar and suddenly this little mutt SCREAMS at him and he didn't do anything, maybe gave a glance and then looked away at more interesting things. The owner glared at me like my dog did something, no your dog sniffed mine and when he looked at it that's when it made this horendous(sp?) scream.



> Another question - if you had a GSD (70 lb) and when you went to the park there was a large group of Giant breeds there - Wolfhounds and Mastiffs and St Barnards - would you put your 65-70 lb dog in the park with the up to and over 200 lb dogs? Would you then complain if your dog was hurt by one of the behomeths while playing or if one of them got too rough?
> 
> I wonder?


When I was last at a dog park a few years ago, Cody (85lbs) and his GSD/wolf buddy were playing ball. When Cody was chasing after a ball a huge great dane came charging into him full speed without stopping and rammed right into his side. Of course being the ball nut he is he ran limping to his ball, freaked out cause he couldn't find it for a few seconds, lol, and came back asking for more. We left after that because he was hurting even though he wanted his ball more lol, but I was never made at the GD owner. It was no one's fault. Now had that been someone else's dog there, they probably would have flipped out.


----------



## Mrs.K

Jason L said:


> Dog parks are like the wild wild west. There are a lot better and safer ways to exercise and socialize your dogs than *to drop them in with a bunch of strange dogs and let the dogs work things out themselves* ...


The bolded part is my pet peeve!

I could go on and on about that 24/7 and I hate when people say "I want my dog to respect other dogs so I let the other dog put mine in place." or "Eh, he deserves it/needs it.."

Same goes for puppies. I went to the dog park the other day because I needed to let my older dogs run. I know which times to go and it was empty, but two ladies and their Chihuahas came in, she also had a rhodesian ridgeback (spelling?) puppy and we got into a little conversation because she asked me how I got my dogs trained. 

I told her that I mainly train them myself and go to a club close by every once in a while and that they also have a puppy class where I take my puppy at and she was like "Oooh you have a puppy? Why didn't you bring it?"

"Well... I am definitely not bringing my puppy into a dog park where she can get run over and dominated by other or even my very own dogs."

And she was like "But that is okay, that is how they learn manners and to respect other dogs."

WHAT? No, No, No! That is not how it works. YOU are in charge, YOU teach your puppy manners. No other dog, not even your own dogs will teach them manners. If your puppy is annoying your dog, take her out! PERIOD! Don't let it EVER get to the point where your puppy gets bitten by any dog. Doesn't matter if it is your own or a stranger! (I didn't word it like that but that is the message I was trying to give her...)

But... of course she didn't understand that. She was like "Eh, whats the Chihuaha gonna do? She'll snap at the puppy and the puppy learns to respect them."

RRRRIGHT!!!


----------



## tatiana

Reading all these posts reinforces my position of not ever going to dog parks.

There is a community not far from me that hosts a dog day once a month and we don't even attend that. 

You just can't fix stupid and some people are hopeless.


----------



## LaRen616

IllinoisNative said:


> As someone who had Huskies growing up and who has relatives who currently own them, yes, Huskies have a HUGE prey drive. It's in their DNA...lol. They even state that it's not wise to leave them in a house with cats even if they grew up with them. They are not recommended with small animals. Ever.
> 
> I would NEVER own a Husky again. They are beautiful and that is what attracted me to them. But, after owning them, that is the only thing I liked about them. I'm attracted to wolf-like dogs. But the personality/temperament of Huskies does not suit me. They dig, they are independent, they are runners, they lack loyalty, they chase/kill small animals, they are difficult to train, they are escape artists. I remember them never wanting to come inside during the winter, and it wasn't possible to stay outside with them as long as they wanted to be out. As a result, we left them outside without physically being with them. HUGE MISTAKE. They would dig under the fence. They would jump over the six foot fence. And they would get into the neighbors chicken coop and kill the chickens. It was a nightmare.
> 
> That's why I love German Shepherds. They have that wolf-like appearance that I love but they listen, love to be with their people, they are easy to train, they want to learn, they are loyal.
> 
> I would never own a northern breed for the same reasons I wouldn't own a hound. I want a dog that is handler focused and driven to please. Now there will be a Husky owner who says their Husky isn't like that. Well, that is the exception that proves the rule, IMO. That certainly wouldn't be the norm. And, while there are GSD's who will dig, run, etc, it's usually easier to train them not to do those things than it would be to train a Husky not to do those things. With a Husky, you're working against their very nature/drives.
> 
> With that being said, the small dog's owner really is responsible. It's just not safe to let a small dog interact with a lot of big dogs. In fact, it's irresponsible...especially with a Husky.


 
I had exactly the same experience and I agree 100% with everything you said


----------

